# Kindle App on Android phone - excessively huge data usage all of a sudden



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So, I have had the Kindle app installed on every one of my Android phones ever since Amazon released the Kindle reading app. It came pre-installed on the phone that I activated at the end of December 2012 and cannot be uninstalled, only disabled. This phone is an HTC Droid DNA.
All of a sudden, at the beginning of October, it started using HUGE amounts of data (which I didn't discover until yesterday, when I almost went into data overage on my shared plan).

I found one thread on Amazon discussions where 2 other people reported this same issue (beginning mid-September for them).

I contacted Kindle support (yes Kindle support and not Amazon suppport) and the person I got hold of had never heard of this problem but claimed that it would be reported. I called Verizon support and the tech support person I got also had never heard of this problem. I've googled the issue and only found that one thread on Amazon discussions.

As of right now I just cannot use this app on my phone. I've long since been a one-device-person and I find this development very disturbing.
Of course, I have the kindle app on several other devices, so I'm not completely shut out of my Kindle books, but I don't like not being able to use it on my phone.

Has anyone here noticed any similar issues? Any other thoughts about how I might trouble-shoot this problem?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I haven't noticed this with my Android cell phone. I barely use any data with my phone. July 31-Aug 30 (36.93 MB), Aug. 31-Sept 30 (51.24 MB), Sept 30-Oct 21 (21.45 MB). Granted, I am almost always connected to WiFi at home and work. I also use Greenify on my phone to help my battery life and to keep the phone from slowing down. Apps that I select are hibernated automatically.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Up until the beginning of this month, on the same phone, the app never used much data either.
In the discussion thread I found, folks were speculation that for some reason the app started constantly syncing the whole time you use it for reading, not just when you open it and close it.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

But, syncing would not use huge amounts of data, only very small amounts.  So, that isn't it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's really constantly syncing, I'd guess the small amounts could become large amounts pretty fast.  Especially if you use it regularly -- it would be constantly updating your place and all that.  At any rate, it's not supposed to do that, so worth asking the question. 

I checked my Kindle app on my RAZR phone. . . I think there was a recent update, but I hardly ever use it, to be honest. It was responding pretty slowly when I played with it last night.  Anyway, I didn't see any excessive data usage, but didn't have it on that long.  However, when looking around in the app, I see there is a feedback link.  Tap the three line menu icon at the upper left and the link is down near the bottom.  When you send feedback that way directly to Kindle support, they can tell exactly what version of the app you're using and all.  Include the info about what phone you had and that it came pre-installed, etc.  

In my experience, they do respond to these sorts of contacts.  It's linked to your Amazon account so you'll probably get an email back to your address of record.  Sometimes they just say 'thanks' but sometimes they say, in effect, "that's odd, please call us at this number so we can talk about this."  And when that happens you are talking to someone who's already looked at the problem a bit and usually can get things resolved.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't use Amazon on my phone, but could you maybe turn off the ... what is it ... highlights and notes? option.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's really constantly syncing, I'd guess the small amounts could become large amounts pretty fast. Especially if you use it regularly -- it would be constantly updating your place and all that. At any rate, it's not supposed to do that, so worth asking the question.
> 
> I checked my Kindle app on my RAZR phone. . . I think there was a recent update, but I hardly ever use it, to be honest. It was responding pretty slowly when I played with it last night.  Anyway, I didn't see any excessive data usage, but didn't have it on that long. However, when looking around in the app, I see there is a feedback link. Tap the three line menu icon at the upper left and the link is down near the bottom. When you send feedback that way directly to Kindle support, they can tell exactly what version of the app you're using and all. Include the info about what phone you had and that it came pre-installed, etc.
> 
> In my experience, they do respond to these sorts of contacts. It's linked to your Amazon account so you'll probably get an email back to your address of record. Sometimes they just say 'thanks' but sometimes they say, in effect, "that's odd, please call us at this number so we can talk about this." And when that happens you are talking to someone who's already looked at the problem a bit and usually can get things resolved.


Ann ~ good suggestions about contacting Kindle support from the app. I will give that a try.



HappyGuy said:


> I don't use Amazon on my phone, but could you maybe turn off the ... what is it ... highlights and notes? option.


I always have public highlights & notes turned off.



SusanCassidy said:


> But, syncing would not use huge amounts of data, only very small amounts. So, that isn't it.


I think if it were syncing constantly (like every single second) then it could use lots of data.

I'll definitely try Ann's suggestion about contacting Kindle support from within the app. However, I'll have to re-enable the app {yikes} and risk some huge data use. I may wait until my billing cycle resets on Saturday though.

And thanks everyone for your suggestions & thoughts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd also suggest uninstalling and re-installing it, but it sounds like that's not an option. I have a few things on my phone too that I'd love to get rid of as I'll never use 'em.  But I can't. 

Have you checked though, to see if there's an update to download?  Either form Google Play or Amazon?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a Galaxy Player with the kindle app, and since september, I've had problems with the battery going dead much quicker than ever, and found it to be the kindle app. Now I go into app manager and make sure to exit all running apps before shutting off wifi. Now I turn on wifi, check and sync my kindle app and weather app, then do manager to exit all running then shut off wifi. Haven't had the problem since doing this. Because I sent a book there yesterday, the new permissions for kindle automatically turns wifi on to send it, so today, my battery was dead again. Getting really pissed about this, and also not happy with having the carosel now part of the android app. Will have to remember to only send books to Kindle, then use MYK to send books wanted to the Galaxy, sync, and immediately kill the kindle app, and turn off wifi.

With the new Amazon permissions, you are allowing them to check everything on your device, and they are using it to full advantage. Not at all happy lately, but must constantly check to make sure this app is not still running at all.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Update: I could not uninstall the app, but I was allowed to disable it, which I did. The, after buying more gigs for my data plan (so I wouldn't have to pay a penalty for going over, I left it disabled for 3 days. Crossing my fingers, I re-enabled the app two days ago and began very obsessively watching my data usage. 
The app is behaving itself so far. I have sent a lengthy message to Amazon through the in-app Feedback option, so we'll see what they have to say.
We really should be able *in-app[* turn off syncing and learning reading speed. Those are the two features that I wonder might be causing intermittent problems. I did turn whispersync off through MYK on the website but the phone app keeps syncing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I did turn whispersync off through MYK on the website but the phone app keeps syncing!


Yeah. . .whispersync is the whole system -- so you can leave off one device and pick up on another.

Syncing is just the app 'phoning home'. But I agree it shouldn't need to do it that often. Seems like when you open it should be enough. And if you force it to.


----------

